# Paul and Sabrina controller basic questions



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Paul is semi available to answer emails.

Your motor is a sepex, so anytime the stator spins the powered field can provide a generator effect and produce voltage. Unpower the field and it will stop generating voltage


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Ok, so with regen which was not actually stated in the original post it could generate higher voltages during regen that would cause the controller to shut down due to over voltage sensed. That is a built in protection.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well.. the blocking diode actually did work quiet well.. just don’t like the .7v drop and loss.. now I have an issue with the regulator for the field. The field needs at least 70V or more but the pack voltage is 48V. This boost regulator has been a constant headache so I got a couple more 12V batteries and a 24V to 110v power inverter. And put the output to a bridge to power the field now....

Next big move is to take this 9inch GE Motor and this Kaylor adaptor plate and remove this sepex motor...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Why won't the field work on 48 volts? How are you doing the regen with this setup? Or are you?


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

It could work at 48 but that to low of flux for the motor to have any good torque...
I have not done regen yet...
Thinking of switching over to my 9 inch GE I just bought


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

GE11 said:


> It could work at 48 but that to low of flux for the motor to have any good torque...
> I have not done regen yet...
> Thinking of switching over to my 9 inch GE I just bought


So with the 9" GE you have the Series DC which uses the full voltage of the pack. Easy enough. Great Torque. But now for the voltage of your pack. 120 volts or better is in order. But if you go to 144 and up you will need to figure out how to advance the brushes like they do with the Warp9 motors to counter any arching at high voltages. 48 volts will work but your motor will crap out at a much lower rpm that you may like. The motor reaches the BEMF much sooner with low voltage but will allow the motor to last much longer. You might get away with a solid 120 volts in the buggy and be real happy with that. If you want torque for the Sep-Ex motor you need to run the field at the same voltage as your pack. If you run 96 volts it should be just fine but again the top rpm will be limited by voltage. Remember voltage will increase the RPM range and also the torque curve accordingly. If you can get your voltage up to keep the rpm up and torque up to lets say 4500 rpm then you will be using your VW's transmission in the same range as your VW engine. It will utilize the gearing properly.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

No onegreenev I do NOT want to increase my pack voltage. This is something of a “glorified golf cart” in respect. This is for the woods. I do not want to go over 40 mph!
With that said the sepex motor runs EXCELLENT if the field regulator is working as it should. The issue is the regulator circuit keeps blowing out do to the fact it’s in harsh conditions. I need to build a simple inverter with a 555 timer or a multivibrator circuit. 
Now you have experience with the GE 9, how will it perform on 48 T-105 batteries with a 500 amp controller???
I want lots of low end torque it’s for the woods... will the current draw drop off pretty good when reached constant speed? My sepex is excellent a dropping the current to 0 amps when costing down hill or a slight downward slope.. will the GE 9 do this to?
The GE Motor is just the typical 5BT1346B50 motor.

Thanks...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Take the throttle off the motor and it will coast. It is not going to go into generator mode. Be sure you have good brakes. I believe the Series motor will be the better way to go. 48 volts for golf cart speeds should be plenty.


----------

